# Friesian.... Why?



## Lippyx (16 April 2010)

After reading Nakita's thread about looking at a baby Friesian, it made me think about this breed. Don't often hear much about them, not like you do with TB's, cob types etc.

So for all you Friesian owners out there, what would you say to some one who may consider one of these breed of horses? Pro's and con's and what to look out for. What could they do i.e show jumping etc.

I think this is such an amazing horse to look at, and would consider looking at one to buy/own, but want to know more about them really..... so....... Go for it......


----------



## saz5083 (16 April 2010)

I have a friesian part bred (50% friesian 25% cob 25% tb) so maybe not quite relevant but he's won and placed unaffil dressage up to and including elem, and BD up to and including nov. Won and placed SJ up to 1.10 (I havent competed him above that yet) and his main job is eventing (competing BE PN, schooled N with loads of scope). He has also done well WH and SH. He is a fantastic little horse (although I may be biased  ) but is very sensitive and sharp and not everybodys ride. How much of his jumping ability and temperament is down to the friesian and how much is the rest I dont know.


----------



## Nudibranch (16 April 2010)

I don't own one (yet) but intend to fairly soon. I'm planning on importing a yearling / 2yo. As a breed I believe they are pretty kind and even-tempered, with a good attitude towards work. I've never seen one jumping but apparently they're good at dressage, and obviously for driving. I have to say, I've no idea why they aren't more popular, they're stunning horses with huge presence. Maybe it's because there are no registered stallions here, and I'm not sure they'd fit into a lot of showing classes.

You see a lot of "crosses" for sale, I think there are a few around with dubious breeding, yet they sellers seem to think they can still ask a premium because there's a bit of friesian involved. Hence my plan to import. Though to be fair if something decent came up here I'd go and look.

ETA - Saz, I'm not having a pop at crosses btw, just people who ask silly prices!


----------



## bexwarren24 (16 April 2010)

Haha, ok, my personal list:

Amazing movement, as beautiful as any warmblood i have seen.

Amazing precense (sp), you cant go to a show without comments and stares (not always a good thing i suppose)

Not known for their jumping ability but my boy will easily pop 4ft, thats as high as i want to go.

Personalities, couldnt asked for a nicer natured breed, they love humans, enjoy their work and have never met one yet that had anything but love for people.

Ok, they are not really speed demons but they are defanetly not all lazy plods and there is normally a friesian out there that will sort all levels of riding.


----------



## greenlivery (16 April 2010)

I have a friesian. He is very sweet natured and loving. I think with any breed you can't say for sure what they can be like, I know people often say how calm friesians are, but my boy can get pretty hot headed on occasions. They are big powerful horses so you do need to make sure you can handle them!
One thing I find with my boy is that he gains weight if he even smells food!


----------



## UnaB (16 April 2010)

I bought a friesian in 2007 after many years looking at them, and also other breeds.  I had considered Trakehners and almost imported a paint from Canada lol.  But the friesians won for me.  I put on a lot of weight a few years ago after a car crash (was unable to walk for a year but its no excuse, i need to lose it!!!) so a horse capable of carrying a bit of weight was important for me.  But, i didnt want a "heavy" horse, i like a bit of refinement.  The friesian ticked all the boxes for me - decent weight carriers but not overdone, beautiful movement, wonderful temperments and amazing to look at (i always wanted Black Beauty as a child lol).  

They are currently competing at a high level in Dressage in many countries, and there are also several successfully showjumping and eventing around the world.  The FPS is definately wanting to move on from the stereotype of them just being flashy driving horses, they are aiming for them to be very adaptable and capable of holding their own in dressage and jumping and most breeders also share this aim 

I've only just started my mare under saddle and she has been perfect every step of the way.  She has the most amazing paces, really comfy to ride.  Her canter is SO nice, its like riding a big rocking horse, lovely to sit lol


----------



## Spudlet (16 April 2010)

I reeeeeally want one one day, I think they are just stunning! I will be watching this thread with great interest


----------



## Theresa_F (16 April 2010)

My second choice after the gypsy cob.  I went for the cob as I do love the hair, and whilst mine is nearly 15.1 he is not too big and some friesians can be 16 hands plus which I don't mind, but 15.1 is a better size for my little legs.

I have a friend who works with them, wonderful temperament, stallions are very easy to handle compared to some.

Friesian crossed with a gypsy cob does give you the best of both breeds most of the time, as long as both are of excellent quality.  Stinky's dad is in France and often bred to them and the offspring are breath taking to see.


----------



## wilde2 (16 April 2010)

Well I read a lot about the breed before I decided to buy - I wanted a horse that would not find dressage too difficult - comparative to the horse I had to retire, but also that was not hot, and more of a weight carrier (at the time so my husband could ride him too). I had been told that jumping was not their strong point, but that did not worry me. I bought my boy as a 4 year old (a lot younger than I originally was looking for) He has a wonderful nature, loves being with people - and as a baby was incredibly good. He has nice paces and a nice attitude. He is currently on schooling livery - long/complicated story, and is going beautifully. I have to say though, although I can count on one hand the amount of times he has spooked or been silly with me in the 2 years I have had him, when he goes - you are very aware of the power they have. I guess it depends what you are used to riding - but that was quite a shock to me. I would really recommend them though, although I have found for as many people that like them, a lot of people hate them too!


----------



## Maiko (16 April 2010)

Why a Friesian? Because once you have had one, you will never want to be without one.

They are incredibly loyal, and quite often a "one-person" horse. That's not to say that they won't work for other people, but once you have a bond with your Friesian, you will find that it's an incredibly strong bond. I always think of them as over-sized black labradors!

They are stunning to look at, a real life dream horse. Mine always turn heads wherever they go, and people will always want to come and talk to you and touch your horse.

They have, on the whole, tremendous movement, which lends itself to dressage, and they also look sensational as a carriage horse. They are extremely adaptable and can turn a hoof to anything (my old boy and I did driving, dressage, hunter trialling, side saddle, showing, sponsored rides, quadrille, beach rides, etc etc).

I would generally not recommend them as a good horse for a total novice. They are big powerful horses, some of them can be sharp to ride, and without firm handling they can be pushy and bargy. Sadly, many are advertised as novice friendly, even though they are young horses and need proper grounding. They are also a long-term project if you take on a young one, as they tend to work on "Friesian Time" and take a long time to mature. If you want something young to spin up through the dressage ranks quickly, don't buy a Friesian. However, if you give them the time to mature, you will be pleasantly surprised at how far they take you up those same dressage ranks! 

I simply adore mine, they are incredible horses. I also own a thoroughbred, just to show that I am not COMPLETELY biased!


----------



## ibot (16 April 2010)

i use to ride one in ireland and fell totally in love with the breed. When the time came i was lucky enough to be able to buy paddy and i am so happy i did.

he always greets me every morning and i love him to bits.
But he is just turning 5 and learning.Maybe with someone less experienced would take advantage.
The breed does tend to suffer with sweetitch and can suffer with thrush.
But once you have one you are hooked


----------



## Shortcut (17 April 2010)

I think they are one of the most beautiful breeds, like the black stallion you have always dreamed of owning (well me anyway)  

I would definatly go out and buy one!!!


----------



## hairycob (17 April 2010)

We have Fresian x cob & he is wonderful. Ridden by teenage boy (hunting, XC, SJ) & yet happy to go an a hack with a "more mature" lady rider! Looks wise he is very hairy trad cob with the fresian colouring & a white star. Son only does unaffilliated comps but he has won hunter trials at 90cm & SJ at 1m.
He is the horse that everyone is looking at beforehand thinking "what on earth is that chunky thing doing at this height" before he goes clear. Much loved by photographers because his hair (mane 1m long, tail 18" wide) puts so much movement into the picture.
What comes from ther cob & what from the fresian side I don't know, but as far as I am concerned he is the perfect mix.


----------



## peerielee (22 April 2010)

I own a Friesian gelding, 3 yrs.  He is lovely, cheeky, inquisitive, happy very loyal.  Trusts me and we have a deep bond which has grown over time.  I love his movement and ability to show off and please.  he does need a firm hand but once he realises what his bounderies are then he is fine.  I love him and wouldn't be without him.


----------



## Katikins (22 April 2010)

OK, TOTALLY going against the grain here but I really don't like them.

I will agree that they do have amazing personalities, they are a very very sweet breed but having lived here in Holland for over 3 years now its so funny how they are viewed.  They are only really used as happy hacks here and are seen as barge horses (which is what they originally were).  They are only so popular because of their big flowing manes and feathers etc and I'd go for almost any other breed before buying one.  Also, I knew a Fresian breeder here (the breeders tend to export most of their stock as there isn't that much of a market here) and they are a breed that are becoming so inbred that they very rarely manage to give birth unassisted.  Sorry, but I just think that's wrong.

I'm not saying these are hard and fast rules but that's my experience.  And I just feel if the country that originally bred them doesn't really use them as riding horses, why the fascination with them abroad?


----------



## Silverspring (22 April 2010)

Cos they is black and shiny and have long manes and long tails and fluffy legs and the people in movies all ride them.

Honestly though unless you have a barge for them to pull you are pretty much buying it for the 'Look how much my Freisan cost' like a Ferrari only not so fast.  The same can probably be said for a fair few breeds, many people buy them for the status symbol rather than because it's what they actually need for competitions.

I honestly think this is what has given WBs such a bad name, half wit riders who don't have a clue but want to have a flashy horse to career round the warm up ring on.  Give me a bog standard TB or Arab any day, they are cheap, cheerful and go for miles  oh or a cob but not a coloured one, they are too fashionable


----------



## Umbongo (22 April 2010)

I too am not so much of a fan, I think they look pretty but I don't think I would ever buy one.

There was one at our yard that I helped break in, he was so easy to break in, very chilled out and took it all in his stride. However on the ground and to handle he was an absolute brute....he knew his size and power and he used it!

Also if you do buy one you go through mane and tail detangler very quickly


----------



## peerielee (22 April 2010)

heather_bambi said:



			Also if you do buy one you go through mane and tail detangler very quickly 

Click to expand...

Lol, Yes this is true!


----------



## bexwarren24 (22 April 2010)

Silverspring said:



			Honestly though unless you have a barge for them to pull you are pretty much buying it for the 'Look how much my Freisan cost' like a Ferrari only not so fast.  The same can probably be said for a fair few breeds, many people buy them for the status symbol rather than because it's what they actually need for competitions.QUOTE]

Gosh, I am proud to say I did not pay alot for my friesian, the price of your average RC horse and he can do as much as your average riding club horse, he just looks flashier doing it. I guess i did go to a country to buy him where they only use them as happy hacks (Do wonder why he is such a useless hack alone tho if this was all he was used for). 

I do agree this comment can be used for alot of breeds though WB's being a prime example.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crazy Friesian (22 April 2010)

Friesians, as with all horses, will get pushy if they are allowed to get away with it. My lad went through a stage of tryng his luck. He was "informed" otherwise! He has been nothing other than a pleasure to know.

Re: detangler - plait the tail! Yes it becomes a harder weapon to use on you but at least it saves a little!


----------



## UnaB (22 April 2010)

Silverspring said:



			.

Honestly though unless you have a barge for them to pull you are pretty much buying it for the 'Look how much my Freisan cost' like a Ferrari only not so fast.
		
Click to expand...


I think that is a little unfair to all of us friesian owners you have just offended 

There are many, many breeds who have adapted to being used for things other than what they were originally bred for.  Friesians are competing at the top levels in dressage around the world and there are also many successfully competing at SJ and Eventing.  Yes, they are not going to make any Olympic teams, but they are more than capable of being an enjoyable and competitive horses at mid-level competition and plenty of people are only looking for this.

Yes, they are stunning to look at (IMO) but they are also lovely natured horses and pretty good weight carriers so are certainly ideal for a lot of riders from those who want an attractive safe, weight carrying happy hacker, to those wanting a potential dressage/jumping horse that is what they personally like to look at and will stand out in a crowd


----------



## Maiko (22 April 2010)

Cos they is black and shiny and have long manes and long tails and fluffy legs and the people in movies all ride them.

Honestly though unless you have a barge for them to pull you are pretty much buying it for the 'Look how much my Freisan cost' like a Ferrari only not so fast. The same can probably be said for a fair few breeds, many people buy them for the status symbol rather than because it's what they actually need for competitions.
		
Click to expand...

What a shame that you have posted such an ill-informed and laughable response. How many people do you actually, personally, KNOW who own Friesians? It must be a large number in order for you to suggest that "many" people buy them as a status symbol. Given that they are not a usual breed to find on a yard, you obviously have a bigger network of Friesian contacts than me! If so, please send me their details, we're always on the look-out for new members.....

I have no issues with people who don't like the Friesian breed. I dislike most Arabs I have seen, and find miniature horses exceedingly puzzling (what do people do with them?), but I don't accuse their owners of being shallow, which is what you have done in your response about Friesians and their owners.

Maybe you are secretly jealous and need to be nasty to validate yourself? Who knows....


----------



## Nakita (22 April 2010)

Can't believe people are soo narrow minded about horse breeds today ...
No point even trying to educate i guess.


----------



## swellhillcottage (22 April 2010)

I have never seen one  but  the other day i went  Clear round SJing and there was this black hairy Thing trotting round almost out of control ploughing thru jumps with a 20 foot stride In all honesty it scared me witless and tried to avoid it which was quite difficult  !! later on i got chatting to the rider who had bought him for 6K four months earlier he was  9 years old and hadnt done anything or been anywhere TBH she did manage to trot it round the 1'9 course but IMO it was a great big bolshy carthorse type that needed a serious amount of schooling and would look more at home doing other things i would definately spend 6 k elsewhere given the choice !! 

Sharonxx


----------



## Silverspring (22 April 2010)

Maiko said:



			Maybe you are secretly jealous and need to be nasty to validate yourself? Who knows....
		
Click to expand...

LMAO yes I am jealous, very, very jealous in fact.  MY horse is brown, plain boring brown  she has a half chewed tail, a long at part spikey at other mane and can do 100 miles in a day...but is not black and shiny and really doesn't look like a movie star 

My post was supposed to be tongue in cheek but you clearly wanted to get offended so go ahead.

As with many breed types (I'm thinking Dutch WB, Coloured cob, appy's) there are a fair few people out there who own them because 'they is cool'

I know 3 Friesian owners in total.  One is a narcissistic b!tch who wouldn't leave the house without a full gace of make up and KP outfit, she regularly bangs on about feathers, manes, condition shampoo, blah blah blah.  The other had an Arab but in her words 'Wanted flashy that could also carry weight' so bought a Friesan and the last bought her Friesan 'cos she always wanted a black horse' so forgive me for being slight biased, my experience tells me all Friesan owners are in it for the looks


----------



## UnaB (22 April 2010)

Silverspring said:



			LMAO yes I am jealous, very, very jealous in fact.  MY horse is brown, plain boring brown  she has a half chewed tail, a long at part spikey at other mane and can do 100 miles in a day...but is not black and shiny and really doesn't look like a movie star 

My post was supposed to be tongue in cheek but you clearly wanted to get offended so go ahead.

As with many breed types (I'm thinking Dutch WB, Coloured cob, appy's) there are a fair few people out there who own them because 'they is cool'

I know 3 Friesian owners in total.  One is a narcissistic b!tch who wouldn't leave the house without a full gace of make up and KP outfit, she regularly bangs on about feathers, manes, condition shampoo, blah blah blah.  The other had an Arab but in her words 'Wanted flashy that could also carry weight' so bought a Friesan and the last bought her Friesan 'cos she always wanted a black horse' so forgive me for being slight biased, my experience tells me all Friesan owners are in it for the looks 

Click to expand...



Wow, thank god you were able to enlighten everyone as to what us friesian owners are really like from your VAST experience of knowing... three


----------



## Nakita (22 April 2010)

Hmmm, I've just bought one despite going to the yard like a complete minger, HATING Katie Price and all her tacky clothes, dreading the thought of attempting to get knots out of a long mane ... but now glad to know people will judge me because they have met 3 plonkers with the same breed.


----------



## UnaB (22 April 2010)

Nakita said:



			Hmmm, I've just bought one despite going to the yard like a complete minger, HATING Katie Price and all her tacky clothes, dreading the thought of attempting to get knots out of a long mane ... but now glad to know people will judge me because they have met 3 plonkers with the same breed.
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry, using Silversprings logic all TB owners are blonde and stuck up snobby b*tches as I know 4 stuck up snobby blonde b*tches that own TBs.  

So, in reality, we friesian owners arent that bad, just chavvy lol!


----------



## ibot (22 April 2010)

i love being a friesian owner and it has nothing to do with him being my ideal horse. everyone has a breed they like and if we all liked the same thing the world would be boring


----------



## bexwarren24 (23 April 2010)

Well, this is my £4000 friesian jumping in the school. As you can see I didnt just buy him because he looked good. He def has a purpose, ok he wont win badminton but I wouldnt on any horse either so we suit.







Jump measured 1m20.


----------



## Spudlet (23 April 2010)

What's wrong with aspiring to own a horse one day because you think it's beautiful? I wouldn't buy an unsuitable horse because of its looks, but why can't I have the goal of one day having such a horse, and being a suitable owner for it?

I'm quite upset by that post


----------



## Katikins (23 April 2010)

ROFL, why do people get so upset because someone doesn't like the breed they own.  I used to have a WB.... I didn't get upset because people stereotype them, I just think its rather funny.  I also had a gypsy cob who used to get nasty comments thrown her way when I was 14 but that didn't bother me either.

Sheesh, lighten up people.  I can't stand fresians, would never ever buy one.  Doesn't mean I would stop someone else buying one - though if they asked my opinion on the breed I'd still give my honest one.  When I'm looking for a horse I don't let other people's prejudices bother me so why would you?

If you love your horse why do you give a rats a$$ if someone else doesn't like the breed.  My best friend owns an arab, I would never own an arab which she knows... doesn't bother me and doesn't bother her... we just tease each other about our different tastes in horses.

Different strokes for different folks and all that!


----------



## Crazy Friesian (23 April 2010)

Ahem.. *clearing throat* Um before this decends into a flaming pile of doo doo (  ) I believe the original question was "Friesian....  Why" Not "Friesian... Why not" There are positives and negatives for some breeds. There really is no need to get personal or confrontational. If you feel the need to get your teeth into something and vent, there are other more controversial topics running on the forum ATM.... LOL

I gave my honest opinion, AS A FRIESIAN OWNER, of the breed. I didn't intend to buy my lad, it just kinda happened. I had no previous experience of them, no preconceived ideas etc etc. Maybe I have been lucky...

I also own 2 Dartmoors, 1 Welsh X, 1 Warmblood. I have been involved with horses all my life, ridden a good cross section of breeds including interesting combinations in South Africa. Some I like, some I dont, some I have had to "put up and shut up" cos it was part of my job. But you wont find me getting personal about different breeds.

It really is horses for courses folks. But it still comes down to the original question "Friesians.... Why" Could we kinda stick to the original thread without becoming personal.. pleeease?


----------



## samcrob (23 April 2010)

bexwarren24 said:



			Well, this is my £4000 friesian jumping in the school. As you can see I didnt just buy him because he looked good. He def has a purpose, ok he wont win badminton but I wouldnt on any horse either so we suit.







Jump measured 1m20.
		
Click to expand...

I think Friesians are amazing and wouldn't mind at some point in the future owning one.....
From my understanding jumping isn't there strong point but bex your Friesian makes that jump look tiny! I'm certainly very jealous of all you Friesian owners


----------



## ibot (23 April 2010)

i had a jumping lesson on my baby for the first time and it was great. such a good boy.


----------



## Silverspring (23 April 2010)

LMAO you guys are just to easy to wind up, it's like taking candy from a baby  hope you all enjoyed it as much as I did!


----------



## UnaB (23 April 2010)

bexwarren24 said:



			Well, this is my £4000 friesian jumping in the school. As you can see I didnt just buy him because he looked good. He def has a purpose, ok he wont win badminton but I wouldnt on any horse either so we suit.







Jump measured 1m20.
		
Click to expand...

What a beautiful jump he has!!  I hope to do some lower level BSJA with my girl in the future!  I loose schooled her over some jumps a couple of weeks ago and she has a beautiful technique over the jumps and tucks her feet up just like your boy!  She was SO careful over the jumps, and thats her first time jumping.. Maybe friesians are underrated as jumpers


----------



## Nakita (23 April 2010)

"ROFL, why do people get so upset because someone doesn't like the breed they own. I used to have a WB.... I didn't get upset because people stereotype them, I just think its rather funny. I also had a gypsy cob who used to get nasty comments thrown her way when I was 14 but that didn't bother me either."

Doubt people are upset that their chosen breed isn't liked ... more the fact what people are saying about them and that they only bought their horse because it looked pretty.


----------



## mark nichols (21 January 2013)

having owned one fro 3 yrs, i would only recommend one if you have patience and commitment. Mine is out of harmen 424  a very well bred modern type imported from holland. He has taken a long time to mature and has never been very keen to work. His temperament is second to none, but he has been hard to teach him to use himself properley. His canter is very unbalanced and has taken a long time to get to the point where he can canter both on straight lines and circles in a school.

I have spent a huge investment in lessons and training.

These are my findings and although he has become so much better in the last few months he is still behind the leg, hard to get him working well and he has poor aerobic capacity. On a hack he is a very lively horse and great fun, but its for dressage i have him and will continue working at our training.

We will get there but slowly. I would buy a warmblood next time for the simple reason of being far easier to build condition up and wanting to work. 

But when he is going well he is a joy to ride and a huge character at home.


----------



## Queenbee (21 January 2013)

Lippyx said:



			After reading Nakita's thread about looking at a baby Friesian, it made me think about this breed. Don't often hear much about them, not like you do with TB's, cob types etc.

So for all you Friesian owners out there, what would you say to some one who may consider one of these breed of horses? Pro's and con's and what to look out for. What could they do i.e show jumping etc.

I think this is such an amazing horse to look at, and would consider looking at one to buy/own, but want to know more about them really..... so....... Go for it...... 

Click to expand...


I had a part bred, and in my opinion the absolute best sports horse type, 50:50 TB Friesian, fabtastic at learning, agile, scopey, supple, brilliant in all disciplines, lovely- no - amazing paces.  Beautiful nature, loving, intelligent.  Really fast at learning.  

Everything you could want for in ability and nature, plus they have that edgy attitude... like they 'know' they are special.


----------



## Dogrose (21 January 2013)

I only have experience of one and she put me off for life! She was a livery at a riding school where I lived for a couple of years. Funny looking thing, I thought! I thought she was some sort of crossbred gone wrong but found out she was pure. Also nasty, suspicious and dangerous. They aren't all sweet and gentle! Tried to kick **** out of me once when I accidently got too close and apparently put a child in hospital for a week after I moved away.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (21 January 2013)

We have a Fresian cross Hackney who is as daft as a brush, adorable with people, had the most extravagant paces and can jump 1.20m with me and certainly could go higher.
We didn't set out to find a Fresian or a cross, we are actually, shock horror, Arab people and wanted an Anglo. But my dad found her advertised, we went to see her and wow she was amazing and just what we wanted. She is definitely NOT a novice ride, is very sharp and spooky and generally doesn't keep her feet on the floor when excited, all that bounce in the paces makes for an interesting ride.
Not sure we paid more for her than any other breed of horse, that is the same ability, but can understand why people would as in my very small experiance they are fantasic and look amazing .
x


----------



## SueD (21 January 2013)

Great photo of the jumping one; must admit I've only ever seen them pulling a hearse with them plume things on their heads but they still manage to look graceful...


(light blue touch-paper and retreat)


----------



## mandwhy (21 January 2013)

Most of the ones I have seen advertised are verrryyy expensive compared to other breeds of similar age/experience, and I didn't think they were that nice conformation wise. These might be the ones bought by people who just want a flashy black horse with flowing mane and tail... and they do exist! I think if you are looking for a decent one you probably need to look harder. 

I would go see one if it sounded otherwise right as they do have fabulous movement and don't see why they couldn't jump (doubt I'd push their limits much!). I have heard they can be pushy and a bit strong on the ground but no different to my haflinger I imagine, another love or hate breed ;-)


----------



## mandwhy (21 January 2013)

I actually saw a gorgeous pair of funeral horses the other day Sue! I guess they probably were friesians and very lovely they were


----------



## TigerTail (21 January 2013)

I have owned one since May and love her to bits  She is such a love to have around, and very straight forward compared to my other mare. The overgrown black lab comment is exactly what she is!

Im seriously thinking about breeding from her, trouble is Id have to import frozen semen and AI to get a good friesian stallion - or my other thought is to do an andalusian x for a warlander


----------



## mark nichols (22 January 2013)

You basically have a high stepping horse with


----------



## mark nichols (22 January 2013)

Oops, high stepping poor aerobic capacity horse. Uphill struggle to get them using backend and building condition.

But a great horse super characters..


----------



## Moomin1 (22 January 2013)

I have a bit of a fascination with Friesians, and could see myself owning one.  

I don't know the first thing about what makes a good one though, so would do a lot of research first!


----------



## MrsHutt (23 January 2013)

I don't know a great deal about them, but did a little research when I was horse shopping.  I did see the odd one for sale and was pleasantly surprised at the prices, but as I was looking for a 'first horse' none at the time fitted the bill.  I do think they are beautiful - I love the look of them, but can understand how they wouldn't be everyone's cup of tea.  I have only met one 'face to face' and he was stunning and very sweet on the ground.

I am very happy with my cob at the moment, though!


----------



## madlady (23 January 2013)

I've now got 5 of them and now wouldn't have anything else 

One of the mares is a pig on the ground but she is lead mare and when she's been living out for a while can go a bit feral - she does soon remember though not to walk through us!

My younger mare is very well bred and, yes, it did take me a while to get her working correctly and coming from behind properly.  She is a 'sports' type and has beautiful movement the main difficulty I found with her was getting a correct bend - she only used to bend from the neck!

We also have 3 youngsters, a stallion who is currently being broken to drive, a colt who will be broken to drive next year to drive as a pair and a rising 4 filly who will be backed this year.

All of mine have very good temperaments - they are regularly handled by young teenagers (stallion included).

I have been to Holland a few times now though to watch the central inspections and for anyone new to the breed who wants one I would strongly advise going there just to watch and talk to the people involved in the breed.

I have also bred from both of my older mares with no issues, yes people say that they are horrendously inbred but that isn't so much the case any more.  I've certainly seen welshies and TB's far more inbred than any of my friesians.


----------



## FfionWinnie (23 January 2013)

I think there are some nice ones owned by HHOers, but mostly they do nothing for me.

 In fact I saw a vid of one doing Spanish walk last night and it was just ridiculous.

It's horses for courses, if you like them, get one, if you don't don't that's the beauty of horses there is a type to suit everyone.


----------



## milesjess (23 January 2013)

For me... They are the best looking horses and their paces ... Wow!


----------



## RFido (23 January 2013)

I had a 16.2HH FriesanXTB allrounder and he was the absolute love of my life!

For starters, he was so loving and gentle. If i was in the field picking muck up or just went up to see him he would fuss around me. He always wanted my attention but wasn't bolshy when trying to get it. He would stand for hours whilst I just gave him cuddles and kisses, and he was never in a bad mood.

The Friesian in him made him strong. Yes, sometimes he was hard to stop (especially being half TB - he was like a rocket!) But it also meant he had a lovely muscle build-up, and was perfect for jumping and XC. Friesians are also lovely dressage horses - the way they hold themselves and can look so graceful, even for such a big animal, is magical! Everyone commented on how lovelt he looked when we went into a ring -I was even asked if I would consider selling him on one or two occassions!


----------



## Cortez (23 January 2013)

This is my half Friesian mare. Love her to bits, but she's not the brightest horse and I find Friesians to be, ahem, a bit thick in general. Don't get me wrong, I have had several that would do anything for you, but you do need to know what you're doing and have infinate patience. If you want a showjumper or a dressage horse then I would suggest getting something purpose bred for these jobs.


----------



## WestCoast (30 January 2013)

Sheesh guys do you know nothing? They are THE premier horse for thundering round the countryside, dressed as a Viking, scaring the peasants. 

Seriously though - if I have to explain, you wouldn't understand. 

Paula


----------



## nieghham (30 January 2013)

I find this so very interesting bordering on ironic

See to me...the Fresian there is like the Gypset Vanner here is.....both are unique to each others' country and becoming noticed....that said....I do not see them as anything more than nice horses for playing around with outside breed competition or B level shows

That said as a breed they are quite nice....anyone who is familiar with Keegan or Black Horse Photography can not help but appreciate the horse for what they are....much like the Gypsey Vanner (now a registry here and going for breed recognition)...would I pay $10 000 for either one...no...but that is only because I do not desire the breed/horse for anything that would make them that valuable to me


----------



## nieghham (30 January 2013)

WestCoast said:



			Sheesh guys do you know nothing? They are THE premier horse for thundering round the countryside, dressed as a Viking, scaring the peasants. 

Seriously though - if I have to explain, you wouldn't understand. 

Paula
		
Click to expand...

^^^this...if you do not get it...you will not get it.

I do not "get it" myself re: Gypsey Vanners so I do not understand the fasination.... but.... I do _accept_ that other people have different agendas/needs/desires/goals/wants then me and all the more power to them as they have found the horse they like


----------



## Venevidivici (30 January 2013)

They are not my cup of tea,so won't make too much comment but would say of the ones I know (all purebred) that none can jump(at all! Plough through it or stop dead and step over it, one foot at a time!),all have a lack of respect for human personal space(yes,I know can happen with any horse&is handling issue but is just an observation),none are particularly bright,some can be sharp,(others not so at all),all have skin issues(some manic with sweet itch,all scurfy),all have genuine&kind temperaments,all are either good or pretty good doers,all struggled with their canter&workung from behind-bent purely from neck as previously mentioned) all were vastly,unbelievably overpriced for what they are/can do and all were bought by women who fell in live with their looks & who'd always wanted the stunning,black horse with flowing locks etc...I know not always case but just sayin') I've been told by a respected Dutch trainer that there is much inbreeding and that the Dutch only export what they see as the dross-he said anything they think is any good stays in the country and that they are not seen as anything special there. I do not agree that they have WB like movement as somebody has said-they move very differently IMO. I think a market has sprung up here (by virtue of unscrupulous dealers/importers) for selling the pretty horse (but badly bred and far from great specimens of the breed)to the novice (buying mainly on looks-true in many instances) and for whom they are not suitable. I would suggest a great deal of breed research for anyone wanting one. It's been very interesting & refreshing to see pics and read stories of them doing different stuff,tho in general,I think anyone wanting to sj or xc would probably be better with a cross. I hope this doesn't cause offence,not meant to-tried to word it as factually (from my experience!)and unemotionally as poss!


----------



## WestCoast (30 January 2013)

Out of my way doubting peasants before I bite your arse. . . . .


----------



## Venevidivici (30 January 2013)

It's definitely horses for courses,cos,sorry,I know many will see gorgeousness there ^^^ but I do not. There would be no diversity if we all liked exactly the same tho,so I do respect different opinions.


----------



## WestCoast (30 January 2013)

You are not required to see gorgeousness, merely to tremble as you are trampled into the dirt.


----------



## PandorasJar (30 January 2013)

I think they're stunning. However I'm not prepared to pay a premium for a breed. I pick a horse because I like it as an individual, not because it's a certain breed - I don't need anything super flashy as they're for pleasure not competing.

That being said, the ones I've met have been amazing with an incredible temperament, none rude or difficult to handle or ride.


----------



## Goldenstar (30 January 2013)

WestCoast said:



			You are not required to see gorgeousness, merely to tremble as you are trampled into the dirt.
		
Click to expand...

Ah rude to handle I understand.


----------



## Venevidivici (30 January 2013)

I don't appreciate being trampled by anything,flowing mane or not.. :-/


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 January 2013)

They're beautiful, very impressive horses, but I only like the baroque type like the stallion Wessel. I don't see the point of the newer 'sport' types. 

My neighbour at the yard has a 15 year old stallion which is gorgeous, grumpy, likes to try to kick out with no notice, but beautiful. She'd like him to cover some pure bred mares for her to get a foal, but with no original passport/papers, I fear the only mares he'll see wont be 'top quality'. She rescued him and all she knows is that he was imported. 

This is not him, but an amazing example from google:


----------



## mark nichols (30 January 2013)

Havig one out of harmen 424 impeccable breeding imported from holland, i can say yes they are not the best for dressage, terrible at jumping and can be a handfull.

But when handeld correctly they are a breeze of a horse. I bought mine for dressage and its been a humbling experience, humiliating at times. But we have won quite a few local comps, and most importantly i have enjoyed the challenge of ownership. 

But see the Grand Prix ones and they are amazing. In Europe a  lot of trainers will tell you they are as good as some of the warmbloods.

On reflection they are for experienced riders and take a long time to mature like most big horses. They struggle with canter like a lot of horse's, don't round there backs, engage rear like a lot of horses. Its a big horse to balance and feed the power through correclty.

They are a complex horse to get trained. Suffer low aerobic capacity and switch off easily. 

But when they are good they are very good


----------



## poiuytrewq (30 January 2013)

Because they are stunningly beautiful! I'm not lucky enough to own one so can't comment further


----------



## mark nichols (30 January 2013)

http://www.chronofhorse.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-243681.html


----------



## marmalade76 (31 January 2013)

Silverspring said:



			Cos they is black and shiny and have long manes and long tails and fluffy legs and the people in movies all ride them.

Honestly though unless you have a barge for them to pull you are pretty much buying it for the 'Look how much my Freisan cost' like a Ferrari only not so fast.  The same can probably be said for a fair few breeds, many people buy them for the status symbol rather than because it's what they actually need for competitions.

I honestly think this is what has given WBs such a bad name, half wit riders who don't have a clue but want to have a flashy horse to career round the warm up ring on.  Give me a bog standard TB or Arab any day, they are cheap, cheerful and go for miles  oh or a cob but not a coloured one, they are too fashionable 

Click to expand...

Totally agree! They do not appeal to me at all, in looks, movement, and  hairyness! They're by all accounts not much good at anything other than towing something and are just fancy looking overpriced hacks. If you want something black and hairy, save yourself a fortune and buy a fell or dales!


----------



## Gwenneh (31 January 2013)

I do own a Friesian, but I'm not a "Friesian person", if that makes any sense. I bought him in a fast sale from a woman who had just bought her 8th horse and needed to get rid of one or two before her husband found out! W. just wasn't working out for her and had been on loan to someone else for a year prior, the person who had her worked with the same trainer as I did and the trainer urged me to approach with an offer, so I did. Hence, buying my first (and probably only) Friesian -- he was there, the price was right, the hair was just a bonus.

My boy is 23 this year. This is important; it means he was bred at a time when the "fashions" in the breed didn't lean towards giants. He stands 15.2 or 15.3 depending on who is measuring and has a decent conformation. He has the expressive gaits a lot of people are going on about, only they're much easier to ride on him than on some of the massive "super-friesians" bred, it seems, for height today.

He does have a laid-back personality, and sometimes that translates into a lack of energy in the ring. Getting him to work in front of the leg is a struggle some days, but that's honestly the least kind thing I have to say about him. He's competed through the equivalent of advanced medium in the US with the USDF (with the prior owner, not me, though we all went to watch!) but I can honestly see why a lot of people are of the opinion that a GP Friesian is pretty rare -- I do know of one or two, but most of the others I know make good mid-level horses, not for novices and not for those who ride at upper levels. 

Mine does enjoy jumping on occasion, but again he's built differently than the trendy Friesian -- he manages to get around without barging into things. I wouldn't call him an excellent jump horse, but it's nice that we can do something different from time to time.

Would I buy another one? Probably not -- I don't expect I'll be in a position to get another cheap & cheerful Friesian and I'm not willing to pay the premium for the hair. The day is coming up fast where I'll be looking for the next horse and I'll probably be looking at an ID cross, something along those lines. Friesians are lovely and if you can afford one and find the right one, go for it -- but I don't think they're inherently more special than any other breed.


----------



## mark nichols (31 January 2013)

where does the cost aspect come into this, a friesian is the same price as a good warmblood, simple they are overpriced in this country and you get far more horse for your money in holland. Shope wisely, my wife has icelandics and she has bought from iceland and holland, get better quality horses more to chooses from.

If you want one get one, once you've obviously ridden a few if not don't.

And if you dont have one dont tell everyone else how bad they are, pretty obvious.

And they are not breeding friesians to be fashionable if you research the history of the horse they are taking them back to what they used to be, a finer built horse.

Im not a friesian person have one but would by a kwpn or similar next horse, oh and expect to pay a good price to get a good horse. They are good horses and this thread seems to be going nowhere positive on positives or negatives, just peoples pet lokes and dislikes.


----------



## madlady (31 January 2013)

Venevidivici said:



			They are not my cup of tea,so won't make too much comment but would say of the ones I know (all purebred) that none can jump(at all! Plough through it or stop dead and step over it, one foot at a time!),all have a lack of respect for human personal space(yes,I know can happen with any horse&is handling issue but is just an observation),none are particularly bright,some can be sharp,(others not so at all),all have skin issues(some manic with sweet itch,all scurfy),all have genuine&kind temperaments,all are either good or pretty good doers,all struggled with their canter&workung from behind-bent purely from neck as previously mentioned) all were vastly,unbelievably overpriced for what they are/can do and all were bought by women who fell in live with their looks & who'd always wanted the stunning,black horse with flowing locks etc...I know not always case but just sayin') I've been told by a respected Dutch trainer that there is much inbreeding and that the Dutch only export what they see as the dross-he said anything they think is any good stays in the country and that they are not seen as anything special there. I do not agree that they have WB like movement as somebody has said-they move very differently IMO. I think a market has sprung up here (by virtue of unscrupulous dealers/importers) for selling the pretty horse (but badly bred and far from great specimens of the breed)to the novice (buying mainly on looks-true in many instances) and for whom they are not suitable. I would suggest a great deal of breed research for anyone wanting one. It's been very interesting & refreshing to see pics and read stories of them doing different stuff,tho in general,I think anyone wanting to sj or xc would probably be better with a cross. I hope this doesn't cause offence,not meant to-tried to word it as factually (from my experience!)and unemotionally as poss!
		
Click to expand...

Re your early comments - none can jump - erm my older mare jumps for fun - especially 4ft dry stone walls to get from one field to another   She's also been hunting a number of times!

All have skin conditions - none of mine do

All have a lack of respect for personal space - nope don't think so - as I said earlier my old mare can be a bit of a pig but all the others including the youngsters have manners to burn.

All were bought by women who fell in love with their looks - actually we bought 2 mares with the intention of breeding because my hubby wants them for driving.  I also love the breed and it was a bonus for me because it meant I got to have one of the mares as my riding horse.

I do appreciate that horses do get stereotyped but to put down broad sweeping statements regarding skin conditions and ability is a little unfair.


----------



## WestCoast (31 January 2013)

I think the far more interesting question is what is it about some horse owners that makes them want to put down other people's choice of pet, or indeed what they choose to do with them (see disparaging remarks about only being good as hacks)? it's about as sensible ad criticizing other people's choice of dog or wife/husband and what they choose to do with them. Mind you my mother's advice stands true "if you want to appreciate your husband take a look at other women's". 


Talking of husbands and horses and taking them on individual merit. This is the first time we went to see Bree. My husband had never been close to a horse before.


----------



## Cortez (31 January 2013)

Friesians are perfect for what I want to do now (display, film & TV, baroque/classical dressage), and I love mine dearly; they'd give you their heart on a plate and try so hard to please. For what I used to want to do (competitive modern dressage to high levels) they would be useless. None of mine have been able to canter well without massive help from the rider, they are not over the back and find balance and true collection difficult. But I can put ANYONE on, including non-riding actors, and they will look beautiful, be safe and try their hardest to do as asked. I also have Spanish horses, and if I really had to choose, I'd be going with the Spanish boyos ( more athletic, easier to train, smarter). Fortunately I don't have to make a choice.


----------



## angelish (31 January 2013)

there stunning looking horses 
the few i have known had lovely kind temprements too , but a warning for importing them 
a friend of mine bought and imported a mare from a video  she arrived a few weeks later and was gob smakingly stunning to look at but had terrible leg confo  she now has a lame 4yr old that will never be sound enough to ride and is thousands of pounds out of pocket 

 after looking very carefully at the video she was not the same horse as she was shown (horse on vid was a gelding  ) there are some very dodgy dealers in holland as well as here


----------



## WestCoast (31 January 2013)

What on earth was she thinking buying a horse unseen and without a vetting? That would be asking for trouble with any breed.


----------



## angelish (31 January 2013)

WestCoast said:



			What on earth was she thinking buying a horse unseen and without a vetting? That would be asking for trouble with any breed.
		
Click to expand...

she was a novice with a whole load of money to spend and no intention of listening to anyone , she did actually have it vetted and it passed at the time of sale (or at least "a friesian" passed ) it did arrive sound but had the worst leg confo you had ever seen on a horse it wasn't a case of if it would go lame but when 

she bought it of the internet and was completely ripped off , the saddest thing is , have a guess what she is doing with the horse (mare) now ?


----------



## Gwenneh (31 January 2013)

angelish said:



			she bought it of the internet and was completely ripped off , the saddest thing is , have a guess what she is doing with the horse (mare) now ?
		
Click to expand...

Oh god. She's not in the south, is she, because I know (through the grapevine) of someone with the exact same story!


----------



## angelish (31 January 2013)

Gwenneh said:



			Oh god. She's not in the south, is she, because I know (through the grapevine) of someone with the exact same story!
		
Click to expand...

no northeast and more money than sense 
to be fair she has only bred one and it is to keep for her to eventually ride (if its ever sound enough) and she won't be breeding anymore out of the mare 
the stupid thing is she spent hours choosing a fantastic stallion to put to her not even thinking of what her mare would produce


----------



## Venevidivici (31 January 2013)

Mad lady, (sorry,on phone,so can't quote), I can't be bothered to answer your full post as,if you had read mine properly,you'd see I put,in my FIRST sentence 'of the ones I know'..... That is the crucial part you seem to have missed before quoting&launching a defence...I gave my factual experience of the ones I know-why would I be able to comment on (or know the facts of) what you do with yours,why you bought it etc? I was merely giving the OP another opinion/experience. Jeez...get back in your easily-offended Friesian box. I too don't know what it is with some people-I couldn't care less if people slagged off KWPNs or Welshies (what I have) or had negative experiences of them and likewise,I wouldn't think more of the breed if people posted glowing reports either,cos every horse is different,as is every owner/rider. I'm glad yours jumps and doesn't have skin issues-excellent for you. (However,if OP researches Friesans,she'll find skin issues &no natural affinity for sj reportedly common in the breed....) How come you haven't jumped on the Friesian owners who've reported negative experiences (doesn't jump/is bargey/doesn't find canter /working thru the back easy? *sigh*


----------



## evj (1 February 2013)

Mine seems to fit i  with the stereo type. Heart of gold but bolshy  on the ground, over sensitive, spooky, nappy , lazy, struggles with canter, i could go on. Ddefinitely not what i should have bought as a novice horse owner and almost s year later Im still wondering shatters the


----------



## evj (1 February 2013)

Sorry
what the hell was i thinking and constantly debating about getting rid. I would not get another no matter how pretty they are.


----------



## ibot (2 February 2013)

Hi
well i have to say i am glad i have paddy its true we have had our fair share of issues but that is more to do with me than him. He does have Sweetitch which breaks my heart every year. Yesterday i was asked if i brought him as he was a pretty horsey (no joke) the reason i got him was when i went to see him my youngest must have been 3. Now paddy stood there while a 3 year old ran around him and did not flinch and i knew then he was going to be a brilliant family horse  and he has, he is handsome but so are all horses i am pretty sure most horses greet there owner with a neigh in the morning, paddy i can take off his head coller on the yard and he will follow me back to his stable he is brilliant 
There is good and bad in everything  IMO


----------



## WestCoast (2 February 2013)

Not only can they canter, jump and trample peasants, some of them also have wings.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CLyW_WN7Wc


----------



## Spring Feather (2 February 2013)

There's not many breeds of horses I dislike, and I don't dislike Friesians but I also don't particularly like them either.  My experiences with them have been similar to Venevidivici.  I've found they are often owned by inexperienced owners who allow them to become bolshy and pushy.  If I were interested in driving then there are other breeds I'd choose before Friesians and for riding they wouldn't even cross my mind as suitable for what I do.  So I can categorically state I will never own, or even wish to own, a Friesian, but horses for courses as they say.


----------



## Cortez (2 February 2013)

WestCoast said:



			Not only can they canter, jump and trample peasants, some of them also have wings.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CLyW_WN7Wc

Click to expand...

Gawd! That's pretty awful! Can't really blame the poor old horses for their silly owners, 'tho......


----------



## Big Ben (2 February 2013)

nieghham said:



			That said as a breed they are quite nice....anyone who is familiar with Keegan or Black Horse Photography can not help but appreciate the horse for what they are....much like the Gypsey Vanner (now a registry here and going for breed recognition)...would I pay $10 000 for either one...no...but that is only because I do not desire the breed/horse for anything that would make them that valuable to me
		
Click to expand...

This, Keegan is stunning, and he is photographed so well by Larissa, that you can't help but like him. The premium that the breed attracts up here, even for cross breds is still crazy, so I see no reason to purchase, while admitting that I have never ever met one in the flesh.

I do love the look of this Friesian Sport horse stallion though


----------



## Parker79 (2 February 2013)

I bought my boy in Feb last year as a 2yo, I originally wanted one because they are beautiful, intelligent and have always stood out to me! I am never going to have the time/money to compete high level dressage, I have no intention of jumping anymore (too many broken bones) and I have no interest in Endurance.....so really it was a no brainer.

Anyway, I went to visit my boy, he is far from a prefect specimen, he is heavier than I wanted but his personality jumped out from the moment I met him...he is fascinating, he gives the most heartfelt cuddles of any horse I've ever known (not invading my space just resting his chin on my shoulder), he actually wants attention more than food and his eyes made me melt and do every single day. He is a pleasure to own, horses are hard work... so to have one that is so much like a dog is such a pleasure!

So there is your answer from me.....Friesians Why? I picked one because of his temperament, my riding ambitions and because of the amazing start in life he had with his previous owner.....when he is suspended in trot it makes me smile so much! xx


----------



## friesianfan69 (2 February 2013)

Why not??
I wanted a friesian not only because they mystical beauty, there lovely nature, level head, but because to me they run rings around any other breed!
People seem to forgot that there lovely hanorvarians ( which I love also ) use to also be carriage horses back in 1800.
I do dressage and showing with mine and successfully.
My girl is a very intelligent horse, not stupid or unhackable like most warmbloods!
I can compete her but also happily take her on long hacks, etc
Wouldn't swap her for nothing.


----------



## Rebels (2 February 2013)

I'm another person who knows a horse imported unseen, it wasn't the one she wanted, the one she wanted 'failed' the vetting so they sent a pic of another, she agreed and a weedy thing arrived, so scrawy and so not the horse in the pic! Lovely horse though, felt a bit like riding the Loch Ness monster if he spooked but a nice e hacking horse.


----------



## blackpearl (3 February 2013)

Oh dear after reading this thread there are so many people with opinions based on very little knowledge.
Anyways in answer to your original question.

If you want a bighearted, honest, stunning, loyal horse, full of character go for Friesian.
If you want a challange and can be bothered to put in time and energy, go for Friesian.

If you want a competition machine and be able to press buttons for results, then a Friesian is not for you.

My Friesian girl is ridden by myself, my 18 yr old who loves low level dressage, my 13 yr old who loves popping jumps and hacking all day long and driven by my hubby. We are all totally in love and she has bought so much joy into our lives.

The choice is yours


----------



## blackpearl (3 February 2013)

Oh and FYI a Friesian was long listed for the USA Olympic Dressage Team last year.  

and you should try telling this boy Friesian's can't compete to high levels

http://ambassadorfriesians.com/Roark.html


----------



## MerrySherryRider (3 February 2013)

While all horses are wonderful, the Friesian is not one that I would buy. They have small eyes and long oblong faces, and while being a nice family hack or fun to take for an outing to local shows, I cannot see the attraction.

Why buy a Friesian rather than a stunning Hanoverian which not only has the wow factor, beauty and athleticism but has no problem in excelling in all disciplines.  

Its probably a good job we all like something different in a horse, but I wonder why people buy Freisians too.


----------



## WestCoast (3 February 2013)

To whom it may concern,
Dear Sir,

I wish to complain in the strongest terms about the general lack of peasantry in the local area. I believe it is the local council's job to ensure that the stocks are sufficient for us sporting types to enjoy our favorite pastime. 

Today while out, despite much thundering, we did not find one to trample underfoot. The nearest we got was slightly worrying a cyclist with some enthusiastic prancing. 

Having told my compatriots of the premier ability of my hugely overpriced Friesian to excell in this sphere, I may end up being unable to show my face on the forum with the shame of having a horse whose training has slipped. 

Peasants are easily produced using unskilled labour and you must pull your socks up immediately. 

Yours Faithfully,

West Coast.


----------



## friesianfan69 (3 February 2013)

Wow so very narrow minded people with absolutely no idea what they are talking about.
Whilst I love friesians, I love many breeds, and would never slag off another breed just because I prefer another breed / type, anyway you single minded few can have your opinion as like I can, it's like any info you read, you take in the useful info and chuck out the crap!


----------



## Spring Feather (3 February 2013)

friesianfan69 said:



			My girl is a very intelligent horse, not stupid or unhackable like most warmbloods!
		
Click to expand...




friesianfan69 said:



			I love many breeds, and would never slag off another breed just because I prefer another breed / type
		
Click to expand...

Okaaay ...


----------



## friesianfan69 (3 February 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			Okaaay ... 

Click to expand...

Errrrr no fact!!!
Some people I know with warmbloods wouldn't dare hack them....fact!


----------



## PandorasJar (3 February 2013)

That doesn't make warmbloods unhackable and how does it make them stupid? It does make you a hypocrite though... fact!


----------



## bugbee717 (3 February 2013)

It's quite stunning really that people can comment when they have seen maybe one or two Friesians. The Friesians  I know are the most trainable, easy respectful horses to be around, sadly I wish I could say the same the warmbloods/dumb bloods, that I have had the delight to be around, or the tb which to be fair are nothing more than meat, just cause it has parentage does not make it a good horse. Welsh well, they are they way they are because of the inbreeding, until the breeding is controlled we will continue to get the substandard horses. So whilst you comment on the couple of friesians that you have been around, take a close look at the breeds you claim are better, the holes are there you just choose not to see them.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 February 2013)

friesianfan69 said:



			Errrrr no fact!!!
Some people I know with warmbloods wouldn't dare hack them....fact!
		
Click to expand...

And there will be people who cant hack out their fresians their TB's Or what ever I have never had a WB I could not hack out in fact I have never had any horse I could not hack out. 
Those sort of statements are just silly whatever breed they are said about .


----------



## friesianfan69 (3 February 2013)

Well I differ to agree.... FACT!!!
Not wasting anymore time talking to one way systems  lack of knowledge, I have much better things to do with my time.


----------



## PandorasJar (3 February 2013)

Likewise bugbee I find it stunning that you can be offended about people commenting on friesians and then undermine your post by slagging off several other breeds.

I've yet to meet any breed of horse which all acted the same and yet to dismiss a whole breed the way you have which is very childish. There are breeds which are not my cuppa and breeds which I won't pay a premium for but I wouldnt go around labelling them as dumb and inbred... Sounds like a little bit of a sore point to me


----------



## Goldenstar (3 February 2013)

friesianfan69 said:



			Well I differ to agree.... FACT!!!
Not wasting anymore time talking to one way systems  lack of knowledge, I have much better things to do with my time.
		
Click to expand...

Good heavens I happen to adore warmbloods and I am not angry that you made such a silly slur on their characters and why are you accusing me of lack of knowledge I KNOW I have been able to hack out every horse I have ever owned .


----------



## friesianfan69 (3 February 2013)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Cortez (3 February 2013)

friesianfan69 said:



			Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
		
Click to expand...

Let me guess: you are very young?


----------



## Goldenstar (3 February 2013)

Cortez said:



			Let me guess: you are very young?
		
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## blacksabbeth (3 February 2013)

I own a dude of a fresian x cob.Hes a good looking lad and does turn turn heads when hes out which I dont mind as he says hello to anyone when out hacking,especially little girls who call him black beauty bless them and there faces beam with a smile when puts his head down to greet them.Hes honest,trusting,unflappable,good doer,anyones ride and most of hes the biggest joker on my yard.Hes everything I could ask and be looking for in a horse.Only bad point I got is because hes a big lad at 16hh and as wide as a bus anything he leans or stands on he breaks but I wouldnt change him for the world,hes a one in a million horse.


----------



## Ellen Durow (3 February 2013)

Lippyx said:



			After reading Nakita's thread about looking at a baby Friesian, it made me think about this breed. Don't often hear much about them, not like you do with TB's, cob types etc.

So for all you Friesian owners out there, what would you say to some one who may consider one of these breed of horses? Pro's and con's and what to look out for. What could they do i.e show jumping etc.

I think this is such an amazing horse to look at, and would consider looking at one to buy/own, but want to know more about them really..... so....... Go for it...... 

Click to expand...

I used to have side saddle lessons on a Friesian gelding in my early days of riding SS. He had a lovely temperament and although his trot looked very showy it was beautifully smooth to ride.

The local company which provide horses and carriages for funerals uses Friesian stallions and they are very well behaved and steady.

Can't comment on them as jumpers. As my cousin frequently says - one of us has to keep our feet on the ground and as mine aren't the horse's have to be!

Very handsome horses with gorgeous manes. The one I used to ride had a mane almost down to his knees.


----------



## Ellen Durow (3 February 2013)

I'm puzzled by references, both on this thread and various google hits, to Friesians as "warmbloods". In my years of horse-y experience (60 years next August - help!) they've always been referred to as "light draught" (please note - _NOT _carthorses!!!). 

Is the warmblood thing an attempt to make them more "up market" or is it to do with cross-breeding? 

The ones I know in the flesh don't look like warmbloods and the photos on- line of Friesians described as "warmblood" don't look much like a traditionakl friesian I'm acquainted with


----------



## WestCoast (4 February 2013)

Hi Ellen,

The original Friesian warhorse, is thought to have had hotblood introduced from Arabs - hence warmblood. But I think it's up for discussion. The modern Friesian studbook includes horses with both the traditional baroque build (this is the preferred type for the ancient sport of peasant trampling), but also the sports horse type, which is slightly closer to a warmblood in looks. 

But in the states you can register a Friesian Sporthorse, which is a cross (minimum 25% friesian) with strict breeding rules, which I think means must have some thoroughbred blood. These are much more like warmbloods. Also the arabofriesian has the introduction of small amounts of Arab blood to increase the breed's endurance. I rather like these. 

The main Dutch studbook does not recognise crossbreeds simply because the breed nearly died out due to cross breeding. There are also very strict inbreeding rules and a rigorous selection process for studbook mares and, particularly, stallions. I always think of them as a rare breed. 

Sadly there is overbreeding, which results, as with all breeds, in a number ending up at market and sometimes ending up with the meat man. It is from these markets that some of the less reputable dealers can buy their stock - so they can come in in a bit of a state. But with proper care they can blossom into beautiful animals - although not one for the novice. There are also a number of scams around where people are offered a free, or very cheap, friesian if the just put the cost of transport into the scammer's bank account. 

As with any large horse, they can become a handful if not given proper boundaries, and they are also quite into pressure - i.e. if you just push them, they push back. So I have no doubt that there are a few ill mannered ones out there. But that could be said of all breeds, just a thoroughbred might express its unhappiness in a different way.


----------

